# Kindle banned from work place!



## Brodys Mom (Nov 8, 2009)

I work for a paper company and yesterday my boss sent out an email to all employees that any ereaders were no longer allowed on company premises. He feels that the ereaders are hurting the paper industry and he doesn't want our customers accidently seeing one. I think it's ridiculous since a lot of our customers already own one!

I plan on hollowing out a DTB so I can still sit outside and read my Kindle.

Has anyone else had this happen to them?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Unless they also ban books I cant see how they can ban kindles.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

So, he handles competition by annoying his workers?  Doesn't sound like the best idea to me.


----------



## char (Jan 22, 2009)

That bites!  I don't go anywhere without my K so I would be hiding it in a DTB, too.  Best of luck to you.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Are you allowed to use emails at work, or must you write letters?


----------



## Concrete Queen (Oct 19, 2009)

"Book" covers: http://www.etsy.com/shop/vintagecovers?ref=pr_shop_more

Yeah, forbidding employees from having ereaders on the premises is going to make a serious dent in ereader sales.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

And is he planning on banning cell phones that have e-reader apps or banning iPods, iPhones and/or iPads?


----------



## Brodys Mom (Nov 8, 2009)

He's always been an ass. He really hasn't a clue about technology. I did get a giggle that he sent the announcement via email.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds like someone in authority venting their spleen.  Absurd, as has been pointed out.  Is he going to take the Blackberries away from the managers because of the Kindle app? 

I'm pretty sure there is nothing in business law that requires decisions to be logical, so they condo it!


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

OK that is seriously one of the dumbest things I have heard since my boss banned a bumper sticker because he didn't like the employee who put it on her car.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Brodys Mom said:


> He's always been an ass. He really hasn't a clue about technology. I did get a giggle that he sent the announcement via email.


He sent the announcement by EMAIL. Ironic. Shouldn't he have used letters in pneumatic tubes?


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Daniel Arenson said:


> He sent the announcement by EMAIL. Ironic. Shouldn't he have used letters in pneumatic tubes?


Pneumatic tubes put office boys out of work. I think he should have hired an office boy to hand deliver an individually scribed memo to each employee.


----------



## AbsoluteAllen (Jan 9, 2011)

You work for an idiot. Got mine for Christmas and it's made going to work enjoyable. I work in a major appliance call center and need something to do between calls.


----------



## Free Speech (Jan 9, 2011)

I work at same company and was told to drive to a park at lunch if I wanted to read my K.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Unbelievable! I'd be hollowing out a DTB, too. I NEVER leave home without my Kindle.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

I doubt that the bulk of a paper company's customers are publishers of books.  Shouldn't he upset about email supplanting printed mail?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Dumb policy.  How about typing all drafts of documents with paper in typewriter instead of on a computer screen to promote use of paper?


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess he has the right to say you can't have a Kindle on the premises.... but if you aren't being paid for your lunch time.... he can't tell you what you can or cannot do during that time.  Gets dicey, to be sure.  He obviously isn't at all concerned about having a good relationship with his employees.... how sad!!  Technology is okay for him.... but not his employees.... groan!!


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Concrete Queen said:


> "Book" covers: http://www.etsy.com/shop/vintagecovers?ref=pr_shop_more


For what it's worth, those are seriously cute covers...


----------



## ljreader (Jan 1, 2011)

Pushka said:


> Unless they also ban books I cant see how they can ban kindles.


It's a shame, but unless you have a union to protect you, I would not challenge the directive from your boss, for fear he will terminate you for failure to follow a direct order. It's not worth your job. Wouldn't sitting outside actually give clients or those he fears might see you using one, better opportunity to do just that, when walking into the building. (if by "outside" your speaking near the entrance)

Corporations will tell you that they have a right to run their business as they see fit, and as long as it doesn't violate your rights (and banning an ereader is not yet a constitutional right) In fact if you push the issue he may just ban all reading material in any form, and you probably don't want that to happen.

Good luck and keep us posted as to what happens next.

Also I'd try a reasonable approach first by engaging in a conversation with your boss and offer some alternative solutions. For example: If your Kindle has a cover it's very hard to distinquish from a book from afar...


----------



## Brodys Mom (Nov 8, 2009)

SusanCassidy said:


> I doubt that the bulk of a paper company's customers are publishers of books. Shouldn't he upset about email supplanting printed mail?


NONE of our customers are book publishers.

He really is an idiot. Our choice is to go off premises... with our Kindles and the name of the paper company on our shirts. Sitting outside reading, I might see one customer. Sitting at a Starbucks at lunchtime, maybe 20-30.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I have worked for the same company for a quarter century and seen thing swing this way and that way.  I have seen bans on TV, newspapers, books, you name it just because of a particular pet peeve of whoever was in charge.  Just recently, they ripped up all the carpeting because the person in charge didnt like having it cleaned.  And, I kid you not, 6 months later he was replaced and the new guy came in and immediately relayed new carpet.  It is crazy and it makes no sense, but I would rather be the one sitting dumbfounded by the idiotic decisions rather than the idiot at the top making the decisions who will be replaced in a few months.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Most supervisors and managers are there to make your work more difficult.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

While reading this discussion, I was thinking about the Peter Principle. But then I found a link to The Dilbert Principle that seems to fit better. I have worked for some that this seems to fit to a T. 
I love this line, "leadership is nature's way of removing morons from the productive flow".

http://dilbert.com/fast/1995-02-05/


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I feel for you, but I still have to say: that is absolutely hilarious!   Hope you don't mind.  What a numbskull.


----------



## earthlydelites (Dec 12, 2009)

wow thats just unbelievable.... I can understand banning something that reduces productivity, but unless you're sitting there reading when you should be working... wtf? 

And you're right, sitting in a cafe with a company's logo on whilst using an e-reader is much worse than sitting in a lunchroom etc and doing it... but there you go, clearly the boss has no common sense.


----------



## jhall124 (Dec 2, 2010)

I agree with everyone ...

*>>> Your boss is an idiot <<<*


----------



## carl_h (Sep 8, 2010)

You just can't fix stupid


----------



## mareyeka (Sep 21, 2010)

That has got to be one of the stupidest job directives I have ever heard - and I've heard some doozies. What does he think of reusable bags for lunches instead of the old brown paper bag? I wonder if he ever watches the news on TV or listens to it on the radio. After all, he should be reading the newspaper only, don't you think?

I think I would have sent back an email, cc-ing a superior of his, saying something like, "Just to confirm that I understood this: "I am forbidden to bring my Kindle to work, to read on my breaks, because you feel that our customers would think that they should be buying them too?"


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

That's really interesting--I work as a computer specialist and now have some technical documentation on my Kindle. I wonder what your boss would say if you told him you needed it with you in order to actually do your job?

That's one thing that's nice where I work--they leave me alone to do my job. That doesn't mean they don't do incredible, time and money wasting things (like the carpet thing one guy was talking about) but generally, if I need to do something, they let me do it.  of course part of that is because of the "high eye glaze coefficient" of my work. They don't always understand what I do, so they more-or-less stay out of my way. 

But I can see a day when having a Kindle at work might actually be a net GAIN in productivity because of having access to documentation. You can refer to the Kindle while doing other work on your main (or two) computer monitors. You can never have enough monitor "real estate".


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

It's stupid and I as so sorry you have to suffer for his stupidity but I'm still laughing about him sending the email to ban ereaders.  I've never understood how some people become "the boss".


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

That stinks!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

That just stinks.  Just hide it in your bag and go off premises on your lunch hour and enjoy your Kindle.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

The head of Computer Sciences Corp. smelled microwave popcorn while going through the lobby, said it was like a circus and all microwave popcorn disappeared from the vending machines.

But I sure would hate to have my Kindle banned..


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

Is this your boss?


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

Seamonkey said:


> The head of Computer Sciences Corp. smelled microwave popcorn while going through the lobby, said it was like a circus and all microwave popcorn disappeared from the vending machines.
> 
> But I sure would hate to have my Kindle banned..


Funny... recently we just had an actual popcorn machine added to our kitchen area. When someone makes popcorn, you can smell it through nearly the entire building.

There are times I actually do enjoy working in the tech industry.


----------



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

I wonder that he just doesn't want people to read when they are supposed to be working


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

mcostas said:


> Is this your boss?


Ba-ha-ha-ha!


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Someone should buy him a Kindle for Boss's day.


----------



## J.R. Chase (Jun 22, 2010)

That is so absurd.  Are the customers so naive they've never heard or seen an ereader?  Will an employee reading an ereader cause customers to immediately cancel their paper orders?  Mamma mia.


----------



## earthlydelites (Dec 12, 2009)

mcostas said:


> Is this your boss?


HAHAHAHAHA good call! gave me a good chuckle


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I'm assuming you mean you are reading books during your lunch break?  I'd get fired if I was reading a book while working on the clock.  What you do on your own time off the clock is your own buisness.  You could always hide the Kindle behind a magazine.

Love the David pic.  That was the first thing that came to my mind when you mentioned working for a paper company.  But David was always a nice boss(just a little weird).


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Are you allowed to bring in a DS to play during your lunch break, or are you expected to play noughts and crosses, and hangman?


----------



## mareyeka (Sep 21, 2010)

Seamonkey said:


> The head of Computer Sciences Corp. smelled microwave popcorn while going through the lobby, said it was like a circus and all microwave popcorn disappeared from the vending machines.
> 
> But I sure would hate to have my Kindle banned..


A lot of places ban microwave popcorn - one for odor and two because often, they're left in the microwave too long and can be a fire hazard (not to mention the stench).

I know the smell of popcorn can really invade an office. I remember being in one office and watching people (clients) coming in and commenting on the strong smell.


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

AbsoluteAllen said:


> You work for an idiot. Got mine for Christmas and it's made going to work enjoyable. I work in a major appliance call center and need something to do between calls.


After college, I worked at a call center for a major retail company for a couple of years. I loved that between calls/chats&emails, you could read. Only a few of us had Kindles, and everyone was always interested in them. A few months before I quit in 2009, we were told we weren't allowed to use our kindles on the floor anymore because it was an electronic device, and those aren't allowed. I was a manager by this point, so I wasn't able to have reading breaks, but I wasn't happy about it. Even when we explained that we had the 3G turned off and we literally were just reading, they pulled the old "if we let you have that we have to let other people have video crossword games, etc etc". I guess I could see it now where as Kindle has games available, but banning them from the workplaces entirely? Yeah, that's going to boost the paper industry.

I say go get a job at the Michael Scott Paper Company. Plenty of time to read there.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

mareyeka said:


> A lot of places ban microwave popcorn - one for odor and two because often, they're left in the microwave too long and can be a fire hazard (not to mention the stench).
> 
> I know the smell of popcorn can really invade an office. I remember being in one office and watching people (clients) coming in and commenting on the strong smell.


The VP at my previous company (about 150 people total, all one building) banned microwave popcorn anywhere outside the cafeteria. There were 6 or 7 coffee/sink/microwave stations throughout the building (mixed light manufacturing and open cube farms) and the odor of a bag of burnt popcorn traveled faster than office gossip, and some brands smell like a combination of vomit and dirty feet whether you burn it or not! It can truly be nauseating; personally, I was ecstatic when he banned it, as were many of my co-workers. In my neck of the cube farm we had one guy in particular that always seemed to burn his, and even when he didn't it was some crap brand that smelled like, well, crap. And it's not like the cafeteria was miles away - it was right down the hall.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

Them being banned from a paper company does not surprise me. Business is often cut-throat and the company must feel threatened. That doesn't make it any less digestible though.


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

I guess, for quite awhile anyway, that there will still be a demand for paper. There is no doubt that technological advances that eliminate the need for paper will hurt the paper industry. However, the boss' methods in dealing with the situation seem ridiculous and ineffective.


----------



## Tiskers (Jan 5, 2011)

Not to sound *stoooopid*... but what is "DTB"?!

Thanks!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Tiskers said:


> Not to sound *stoooopid*... but what is "DTB"?!
> 
> Thanks!


dead tree book.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Tiskers said:


> Not to sound *stoooopid*... but what is "DTB"?!
> 
> Thanks!


Dead Tree Books.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Brodys Mom said:


> I work for a paper company and yesterday my boss sent out an email to all employees that any ereaders were no longer allowed on company premises. He feels that the ereaders are hurting the paper industry and he doesn't want our customers accidently seeing one.


After reading more of the posts in this thread . . . your boss sent out an e-mail? Shouldn't that memorandum have been on paper? He's not living by his words.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Sandpiper said:


> After reading more of the posts in this thread . . . your boss sent out an e-mail? Shouldn't that memorandum have been on paper? He's not living by his words.


Ummm, I hate to point out the obvious...but isn't he missing the obvious fact that e-readers are seen everywhere, including television, already? So unless he wants to blind everyone in the world so they won't be exposed to such awful advances in technology, his argument is specious at best. People are already exposed to it daily and seeing it in the hands of his employees isn't going to change that.

Not to mention the other obvious fact: having information available in electronic forms, e.g. on computers and e-book readers, has only increased the amount of paper used. It has never decreased the amount of paper used. So technically, if he wants to sell more paper, he should hope to have more electronic gadgets around. I'm only partially kidding about that. The truth remains that the use of computers (etc) has only increased the amount of paper used. It remains to be seen if paper use ever decreases due to use of e-book readers. I'm not sure how much of the world-wide supply of paper is used by the book industry, versus other industries, but it may not be significant enough anytime soon to effect the rate of paper procurement and usage.

Sometimes i think it would be nice if decisions were based upon facts. But then again, I work with computers and management rarely, if ever, lets facts get in the way of their decisions or proclamations.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Amy Corwin said:


> The truth remains that the use of computers (etc) has only increased the amount of paper used.


Yes. Computers produce _more _paper faster and better.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Amy Corwin said:


> Not to mention the other obvious fact: having information available in electronic forms, e.g. on computers and e-book readers, has only increased the amount of paper used. It has never decreased the amount of paper used. So technically, if he wants to sell more paper, he should hope to have more electronic gadgets around. I'm only partially kidding about that. The truth remains that the use of computers (etc) has only increased the amount of paper used.


I was a legal secretary. Computers / word processing only made it easier for attorneys to revise and print ad infinitum. They do it. Paper. Paper. Paper. Attorneys go paperless. NOT gonna happen.


----------



## Shellybean (Apr 22, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> I was a legal secretary. Computers / word processing only made it easier for attorneys to revise and print ad infinitum. They do it. Paper. Paper. Paper. Attorneys go paperless. NOT gonna happen.


It is the same in the hospital. Everyone went to computer charting systems and BAM! paper use went up exponentially. Charts still had to have paper in them for people to look at and progress reports had to be printed off at least once every shift meaning multiple pages per patient per day. Where as before you cold get more than one shift's worth of info on one hand written page.


----------



## screwballl (Jan 4, 2011)

Does the OP work for Dunder-Mifflin? Sounds like a policy you would heard about on that show...


----------



## RobertK (Aug 2, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Are you allowed to use emails at work, or must you write letters?


Classic!


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

Shellybean said:


> It is the same in the hospital. Everyone went to computer charting systems and BAM! paper use went up exponentially. Charts still had to have paper in them for people to look at and progress reports had to be printed off at least once every shift meaning multiple pages per patient per day. Where as before you cold get more than one shift's worth of info on one hand written page.


If you don't mind asking, what system and/or hospital do you work in?

I asked because I used to write charting system software. One of the BIG nationally known hospitals was using us for their new cardiac care hospital and claimed to be going 100% paperless. Of course, what held up the install from being signed off? They couldn't print the reports they wanted. Silly us spent our time working on the OTHER parts they would need instead of printing.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Oogie Pringle said:


> One of the BIG nationally known hospitals was using us for their new cardiac care hospital and claimed to be going 100% paperless. Of course, what held up the install from being signed off? They couldn't print the reports they wanted. Silly us spent our time working on the OTHER parts they would need instead of printing.


LOL !


----------



## Tiskers (Jan 5, 2011)

scarlet said:


> dead tree book.


Ahhhhhhhhh... thanks!!!


----------



## Brodys Mom (Nov 8, 2009)

mcostas said:


> Is this your boss?


Bwa ha ha!!! No, Michael Scott is a much better manager!

It seems we can have the electronic device with us at work, he just doesn't want us to read books on them. The little office bimbo/kiss-ass had her iPad on her desk playing music all day.

I'm just going to read at my desk on my phone until it's warm enough to read outside. I'll just tell him I'm playing on the internet or a game and I'm betting he doesn't know the difference.

Thanks for all the laughs and support!


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

gina1230 said:


> Someone should buy him a Kindle for Boss's day.


Love it. Take up a collection.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

Shellybean said:


> It is the same in the hospital. Everyone went to computer charting systems and BAM! paper use went up exponentially. Charts still had to have paper in them for people to look at and progress reports had to be printed off at least once every shift meaning multiple pages per patient per day. Where as before you cold get more than one shift's worth of info on one hand written page.


That sounds about right. Our hospital is 100% computerized, but we still print off rounding sheets every morning, and I have my own paper monitoring forms for keeping track of some lab values. Having everything computerized just means that we can get several copies of the same information instead of fighting one another for the chart.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> I was a legal secretary. Computers / word processing only made it easier for attorneys to revise and print ad infinitum. They do it. Paper. Paper. Paper. Attorneys go paperless. NOT gonna happen.


So true!


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

Basilius said:


> Funny... recently we just had an actual popcorn machine added to our kitchen area. When someone makes popcorn, you can smell it through nearly the entire building.
> 
> There are times I actually do enjoy working in the tech industry.


For 15 years I worked someplace with a popcorn machine, but I wished they would ban it, because I hate the stuff.

Unfortunately it was a movie theater.


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

This is hilarious. Totally frustrating for you, but still hilarious. Here's to your hollowed-out DTB with the hidden Kindle! (I wonder how long it'll take the boss to realize you've been "reading" the same book for a year . . .


----------



## Jay. (Jan 1, 2011)

I almost thought that the reason was because the kindle supports web page browsing and can be distracting for employees.

jay.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

This is pure silliness.  His thinking is simply dumb.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Zell said:


> This is pure silliness. His thinking is simply dumb.


It's a purely emotional reaction. It makes little rational sense but I am sure he feels strongly about the issue.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

One word of caution though. 

Whilst it is a silly ruling, it is still a ruling. No point in risking getting fired for trying to circumvent the rules by 'disguising the Kindle as a book'.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

Sandpiper said:


> After reading more of the posts in this thread . . . your boss sent out an e-mail? Shouldn't that memorandum have been on paper? He's not living by his words.


Ha! That's great. He's a hypocrite to his own words.

The OP should tell her boss that all email at the company should now be sent via hard copy as in the "olden days" if this is that important to him.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

TheRiddler said:


> One word of caution though.
> 
> Whilst it is a silly ruling, it is still a ruling. No point in risking getting fired for trying to circumvent the rules by 'disguising the Kindle as a book'.


Live on the edge. Take the risk of getting fired for a good cause.

JK.


----------



## dmspen (Jan 12, 2011)

I got my Kindle for Christmas.

My wife ordered it and printed out the order from Amazon
It came in a cardboard box.
It had a packing slip.
The cushioning in the box was paper!
The Kindle was in a cardboard box
The instruction pamphlets are printed on paper
The cover she ordered was also in a cardboard box
She wrapped the Kindle in wrapping paper
She wrapped the cover in wrapping paper.

THAT'S A LOT OF PAPER!
Your boss is just trying to wield power - probably to kiss some you-know-what of a higher authority.

I can't use a Kindle at work, but I work in a sensitive area and radio devices of any type are not allowed.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

dmspen said:


> I got my Kindle for Christmas.
> 
> My wife ordered it and printed out the order from Amazon
> It came in a cardboard box.
> ...


Actually, that's a lot of cardboard. And probably at least partially recycled product, so not really helping our paper manufacturer.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I think he is barking up the wrong tree with that policy.  If you are on your own time, what can he do?  If it isn't in the employee handbook, which is on paper, right?  Does an email count towards policy?  I don't think he can enforce that policy, but that doesn't mean he couldn't make your miserable on a daily basis until you quit, but then you could challenge him in court and afford more Kindle books if you won the settlement.

Gene


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

whenever one of the buffoon managers at work comes up with another bright idea this quote from Generation Kill always comes to mind..

"The incompetent leading the unwilling to do the unnecessary..."


----------



## Brodys Mom (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm loving all your replies. The two employees with the iPads have convinced the boss that it is a COMPUTER, not an ereader device. He also has no idea that the Kindle can play music and search the web.

I'm putting together a comparison chart of the Kindle, IPad and the NookColor to present to him so maybe he can pull his head out of his ass.

I also found out that two employees saw me at lunch off site reading my Kindle and went to the boss and complained. They need to get a fucking life. 

I really appreciate all your support!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Brodys Mom said:


> I'm loving all your replies. The two employees with the iPads have convinced the boss that it is a COMPUTER, not an ereader device. He also has no idea that the Kindle can play music and search the web.
> 
> I'm putting together a comparison chart of the Kindle, IPad and the NookColor to present to him so maybe he can pull his head out of his ass.
> 
> ...


With friends like that, who needs enemies?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I would hate to have co-workers like that.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Brodys Mom said:


> I also found out that two employees saw me at lunch off site reading my Kindle and went to the boss and complained. They need to get a [expletive] life.


Woahh wait a sec, this is a whole new level of stupidity.

Boos banning an item at the workplace I can understand.

But colleagues complained to your boss that you were reading a Kindle on your lunch break off-site? Unless your boss is actually President Obama, I'm not sure he has the right to ban you from using a personal item, in public on your own time.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

It's a sad state where things are banned in the workplace, but it happens more frequently than you think.  For instance,the UAW bans non-American cars from their parking lots.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

I think banning a kindle from a paper supply store is ridiculous. But gosh, UAW may have a point. It might be kinda funny if their parking lot was filled with Totota's and BMW's. And wouldn't it be kinda funny if the Starbuck's employee was was sitting outside drinking Peet's. Nothing wrong with it, because you can like both Starbuck's and Peet's just one of those photo's you might expect to see featured on The Ellen Degeneres Show in her _What's wrong with this photo?_ segment.


----------



## Emmalita (Feb 24, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


> The head of Computer Sciences Corp. smelled microwave popcorn while going through the lobby, said it was like a circus and all microwave popcorn disappeared from the vending machines.
> 
> But I sure would hate to have my Kindle banned..


Oh my gosh! I think I was the only one who worked in a place where microwave popcorn was banned. This guy was at an accounting firm. I always thought it was a ridiculous rule, but I agree, the Kindle banning is way worse.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Brodys Mom said:


> I'm loving all your replies. The two employees with the iPads have convinced the boss that it is a COMPUTER, not an ereader device. I also found out that two employees saw me at lunch off site reading my Kindle and went to the boss and complained. They need to get a [expletive] life


My goodness, this work environment sounds toxic. Do they censure you on what you are allowed to eat at lunch. It sounds like a kindergarten there, ESP your work-"mates" behaviour. I have never heard of anything like it! Bullying maybe, but reporting someone for reading a kindle in their own time? They have serious mental health issues.


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

I like your origional idea of hollowing out a book. Leave enough pages so you can always turn a few to cover the kindle.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Are you allowed to use emails at work, or must you write letters?


*snicker* HA! Boo yah!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Bonbonlover said:


> I think banning a kindle from a paper supply store is ridiculous. But gosh, UAW may have a point. It might be kinda funny if their parking lot was filled with Totota's and BMW's. And wouldn't it be kinda funny if the Starbuck's employee was was sitting outside drinking Peet's. Nothing wrong with it, because you can like both Starbuck's and Peet's just one of those photo's you might expect to see featured on The Ellen Degeneres Show in her _What's wrong with this photo?_ segment.


My Honda was built in the USA so does it get banned? 



Brodys Mom said:


> I also found out that two employees saw me at lunch off site reading my Kindle and went to the boss and complained. They need to get a [expletive] life.


We used to have evil little brown-nosers like that in our office. It was like being in 3rd grade with a junior high Mean Girls mentality thrown in for your comfort. Being tattled on by a grown-up is a weird feeling. Luckily, my current boss doesn't play that sort of game - I guess not everyone in lower management needs lackeys.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh, and have you seen these Vintage Book Covers? It might not throw the lackeys off your trail, but you'll be stylin' and co-workers with a sense of humor will get the joke ....



I haven't gotten one yet, but I probably will be ...


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

If someone would sell vintage Tom Swift covers for the Kindle--I'd be there in a minute 

There's nothing you can do with stupid people except smile and play along. You can point out the facts all you want. I've never known an idiot to let the facts get in the way of his/her decisions.

For some reason the paper industry (we have a paper mill about 20 miles from us and the stories I could tell you about the idiotic decisions they've made on any number of fronts would make you think I'm just a liar) seems particularly prone to hiring these kinds of "decision makers" but I've meet up with similar folks in other industries, too. They're everywhere! 

So just relax and maybe do what someone said and hollow out an old book to "cover" you when you want to read your Kindle. And dream about retirement.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Again I think hollowing out an old book to circumvent the rules is a bit silly.

Is it worth the hassle of potentially getting fired? Especially if you have colleagues ratting on you outside of the work environment.

Go outside on your lunchbreak and read away to your hearts content - let your babyish colleagues moan all they want, you can sit there smugly and say you're following the rules.


----------



## Brodys Mom (Nov 8, 2009)

TheRiddler said:


> Again I think hollowing out an old book to circumvent the rules is a bit silly.
> 
> Is it worth the hassle of potentially getting fired? Especially if you have colleagues ratting on you outside of the work environment.
> 
> Go outside on your lunchbreak and read away to your hearts content - let your babyish colleagues moan all they want, you can sit there smugly and say you're following the rules.


I'm not going back to reading DTB because these toxic dumbasses. I've been going to Starbucks to read my Kindle.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

At the next meeting, inform your boss & co-workers that they cannot infringe upon your rights outside of the work environment, and that reading on your own time will be in your own way, and if they continue to try to infringe on your rights you will be happy to have them talk to your attorney.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

BTackitt said:


> At the next meeting, inform your boss & co-workers that they cannot infringe upon your rights outside of the work environment, and that reading on your own time will be in your own way, and if they continue to try to infringe on your rights you will be happy to have them talk to your attorney.


While you can do this--and if you were morally courageous, you might--I would ask first: how much do you need your job? If you get fired, are there other jobs available to you?

Because once you start down the path of confrontation, being right doesn't always make up for having no job. And while you can subsequently hire a lawyer to get your job back, do you really want to work in the kind of toxic, hostile environment that will create?

It sounds like the situation is not completely unbearable because you have found a solution by going to Starbucks to read your Kindle and you haven't quit your job. 
So it sounds like you have a resolved it.
Discretion often is the better part of valor. And besides, you can now get good coffee while you read your Kindle.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

If they fire her over using the kindle outside of the work environment, she can sue them for wrongful termination. Then she won't need to work!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> At the next meeting, inform your boss & co-workers that they cannot infringe upon your rights outside of the work environment, and that reading on your own time will be in your own way, and if they continue to try to infringe on your rights you will be happy to have them talk to your attorney.


My problem with this is that it is too confrontational. I think a private meeting with the boss would be better, stating that while she disagrees with his attempt to ban the kindle in the workplace, she will still be reading it off the premises. Her being the one to bring up lawyers can make the boss turn defensive. Then he could find a different reason for firing her, and she's out of luck.



BTackitt said:


> If they fire her over using the kindle outside of the work environment, she can sue them for wrongful termination. Then she won't need to work!


Actually, no she might not win a wrongful termination suit and she might not win damages, only reinstatement of employment and she'd have to pay the lawyer.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Daniel Arenson said:


> He sent the announcement by EMAIL. Ironic. Shouldn't he have used letters in pneumatic tubes?


LOL. Is Winston Smith in the next cube?


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

Emmalita said:


> Oh my gosh! I think I was the only one who worked in a place where microwave popcorn was banned. This guy was at an accounting firm. I always thought it was a ridiculous rule, but I agree, the Kindle banning is way worse.


I worked in a place where the boss would complain if someone made microwave popcorn "because of the smell". Yet, he and other employees would routinely smoke in the back of the building, where the break room was..thus, it reeked of cigarette smoke. Believe it or not, I actually commented to him one day that nothing reeked quite as much as cigarette smoke.. It was a temp job anyway, so I was feeling pretty fearless. 

Regarding the little twits that ratted out the OP, this is common behavior in the hospital. Nurses are some of the worst offenders of bullying in the workplace. It's sad, like some people never move past middle school in their mentality. We have a union at least though, which keeps management and someof the evil staff in check somewhat.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I am loving this story. I hope there's a new chapter soon.

[queue organ music]

Will the OP crack? Will the tattlers keep stalking her? Will they turn on each other? Will the more electronic devices be banned because they have kindle apps on them? Will everyone now be required to read a pbook on their lunch?

Tune in for an all new episode of _'As The Page Turns'_.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> I am loving this story. I hope there's a new chapter soon.
> 
> [queue organ music]
> 
> ...


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

when i worked at Borders I was told I couldnt bring Starbucks in to work and that I had to buy from  the cafe in the store which was Seattles Best (owned by Starbucks no less)..I told them I like Starbucks better so i was told I could pour it into a Seattles Best cup if i wanted..like em drinking Starbucks on the job was going to empty out the cafe in the store..


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> when i worked at Borders I was told I couldnt bring Starbucks in to work and that I had to buy from the cafe in the store which was Seattles Best (owned by Starbucks no less)..I told them I like Starbucks better so i was told I could pour it into a Seattles Best cup if i wanted..like em drinking Starbucks on the job was going to empty out the cafe in the store..


Awesome...in a totally horrible and non-awesome way...


----------



## dmspen (Jan 12, 2011)

Does yout company have a HR department? We have an anonymous hotline where issues like this can be put up the management chain.
I've actually had to use this in the last year. Many times local management uses power plays like you're experiencing when they have no right to do so.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

Syria Says... said:


> Awesome...in a totally horrible and non-awesome way...


im really tempted to just sit in thier cafe every night with a big old cup from Starbucks reading my Kindle


----------



## Bakari (May 25, 2010)

You must work for Dunder Mifflin!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> im really tempted to just sit in thier cafe every night with a big old cup from Starbucks reading my Kindle


*like


----------



## LRGiles (Apr 28, 2010)

Bakari said:


> You must work for Dunder Mifflin!


LOL...I was thinking the exact same thing!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

Gee, I wish I knew the name of this company.  I am sure that my employer (which is part of a large international paper company) would be amused at the technophobia of your boss.  I bring my Kindle to work all the time.  My managers think it is cool.

The paper industry has actually been doing quite well.  It is one of the few industries that has weathered the recession without significant losses.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I can't see a company being able to ban Kindles on a lunch hour.  Waiting to hear the out come of this story also.

also:  In my city, the domestic auto plants make the foreign cars park in special designated areas at the far end of the parking lots.  But they aren't banned.

And:  My managers have said we can't have our personal cell phones on us out on the work floor.  (which most people ignore and have them anyway)  And as a nurse I will have to stand up for my profession.  Maybe I am lucky and have wonderful co-workers, but we don't tattle to our managers.  We just Bitch to each other   .  Now there are a few (two or three)  on the day shift that do run to the manager at the drop of a hat, but I wouldn't work that shift for all the books in Amazon store house.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

TLM said:


> And: My managers have said we can't have our personal cell phones on us out on the work floor. (which most people ignore and have them anyway) And as a nurse I will have to stand up for my profession. Maybe I am lucky and have wonderful co-workers, but we don't tattle to our managers. We just Bitch to each other . Now there are a few (two or three) on the day shift that do run to the manager at the drop of a hat, but I would work that shift for all the books in Amazon store house.


If you are a nurse, that would make sense. With HIPA laws and the tendency of some younger members of certain professions to not understand boundries, phones are an easy way to violate patient confidentiality (like those girls that took photos of a placenta and posted it on their facebook pages, or the cop that was taking crime scene photos on his cell and forwarding them to his friends). So while you can make arguements pro and con, you can at least follow the logic of the decision.

But banning the Kindle for fear of hurting the paper trade doesn't follow any real logic.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

TLM said:


> I can't see a company being able to ban Kindles on a lunch hour.


A company may do so, but it is unarguably silly.


----------



## evrose (Jan 7, 2011)

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> im really tempted to just sit in thier cafe every night with a big old cup from Starbucks reading my Kindle


I'd do the same thing, only with Peet's.

Poor Borders... such a great place to sit and hang out, but they aren't going to be around long.


----------



## Brodys Mom (Nov 8, 2009)

dmspen said:


> Does yout company have a HR department? We have an anonymous hotline where issues like this can be put up the management chain.
> I've actually had to use this in the last year. Many times local management uses power plays like you're experiencing when they have no right to do so.


The HR person is the one who reported me. My boss is trying to get corporate to make the "rule" company wide. Still reading at Starbucks at lunch.

So did anyone see last nights episode of the Office?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I did see last nights The Office.  I thought of this thread immediately.  
deb


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

drenee said:


> I did see last nights The Office. I thought of this thread immediately.
> deb


Me too! I was very amused that the topic of ereaders actually came up in that episode.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

Actually it isn't the risk of HIPPA violations, it's that they don't want employees making personal phone calls or texts in the public areas.  A very reasonable rule.  We are all smart enough to not take pictures, but some aren't smart enough to not take a phone call as soon as it rings.

If we are out of public spaces, off the clock, and someone else is responsible for our patients, we can even sleep on our 1/2 lunch break (12 hr shift).  Management has said it is our time, not theirs.  So, if it is ones lunch time, off the clock and off the property why should an employeer care what you are doing? As long as it is legal.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Such drama!  Keep us posted!  I hope you and your Kindle prevail!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

A Kobo ereader on The Office!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

drenee said:


> I did see last nights The Office. I thought of this thread immediately.
> deb


Me too.


----------



## India Drummond (Nov 1, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Are you allowed to use emails at work, or must you write letters?


LMAO.. loved that reply.


----------



## TCLuvs2read (Apr 5, 2009)

He is just jealous he doesn't have one!


----------



## MatrixOutsider (Nov 28, 2010)

A company can pretty much ban anything they believe is not necessary to conduct business as long as it does not involve religious or ethnic discrimination, and the ban is applicable to everyone. The ban may not make sense and be bad for morale, but you are on their property and you must follow their rules.


----------



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

What did the actual email say? Can you C&P it here, names and identifying information removed?


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Actually, that's a lot of cardboard. And probably at least partially recycled product, so not really helping our paper manufacturer.


Recycled paper still has to go through a paper mill / manufacturer, I think.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Bonbonlover said:


> I think banning a kindle from a paper supply store is ridiculous. But gosh, UAW may have a point. It might be kinda funny if their parking lot was filled with Totota's and BMW's. And wouldn't it be kinda funny if the Starbuck's employee was was sitting outside drinking Peet's. Nothing wrong with it, because you can like both Starbuck's and Peet's just one of those photo's you might expect to see featured on The Ellen Degeneres Show in her _What's wrong with this photo?_ segment.


:nods: Companies do this all the time. When I was a kid and worked at McDonald's we weren't allowed to go to other burger places while in uniform. I can definitely understand the logic - what does it say when you see a McD's employee in Burger King? And yes, it was grounds for termination.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

Arkali said:


> :nods: Companies do this all the time. When I was a kid and worked at McDonald's we weren't allowed to go to other burger places while in uniform. I can definitely understand the logic - what does it say when you see a McD's employee in Burger King? And yes, it was grounds for termination.


Hmm, maybe that explains why I was fired from my job at Disney World when I wore my Mickey Mouse suit on a tour of a rat poison factory.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> Hmm, maybe that explains why I was fired from my job at Disney World when I wore my Mickey Mouse suit on a tour of a rat poison factory.


Quite possibly ;-)

For the record, I don't think wearing a work uniform to a competitor in any way equals reading on a Kindle if you work in a paper plant. Your boss is a moron and sounds like a couple of your co-workers are, too.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Arkali said:


> Your boss is a moron and sounds like a couple of your co-workers are, too.


No question.

Unfortunately however it doesn't matter if the rule appears unreasonable to us. This is a demand the employer can make.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

But....

Can they stop you from reading a Kindle on your lunch break OFF the company premises? If you don't have any clothing identifying you as a worker for that company?

This seems to be what the OP was reported for and I cannot believe they can have rules about that?


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

TheRiddler said:


> But....
> 
> Can they stop you from reading a Kindle on your lunch break OFF the company premises? If you don't have any clothing identifying you as a worker for that company?
> 
> This seems to be what the OP was reported for and I cannot believe they can have rules about that?


I don't think they reasonably can (not and have a leg to stand on). If you are not on company property, not on company time, and not representing the company (ie. not at a function and not wearing a uniform of some sort) then yeah... I don't see how they can make policy on that - not and have it stick. And if your "uniform" consists of a polo shirt or something similar, a wind-breaker would take care of that.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

TheRiddler said:


> Can they stop you from reading a Kindle on your lunch break OFF the company premises? If you don't have any clothing identifying you as a worker for that company?


Typically not.

It is an unfortunate situation and, as others noted, counter-productive.


----------



## amafan (Aug 11, 2010)

Is your boss's name Michael Scott by any chance.  Is this Angela?


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> At the next meeting, inform your boss & co-workers that they cannot infringe upon your rights outside of the work environment, and that reading on your own time will be in your own way, and if they continue to try to infringe on your rights you will be happy to have them talk to your attorney.


Yes, this! I hate when people stick their noses where it doesn't belong (ie your coworkers). Not to mention the whole Kindle banning thing.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Dazrin said:


> As curious as I am to know some more specifics, you should probably take this off the board - no sense using names in public, especially where someone could get in trouble. I suggest using a PM to the OP.
> 
> (Click on their name next to a post, scroll down to "Additional Information", and click "Send this member a personal message.")


I think this was just a "The Office" reference.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Dazrin said:


> I don't get out much...too much time with my nose in a Kindle.


I also had no idea that this was a TV show reference.

All I know is that _The Office_ exists. My curiosity ends there.


----------



## cargalmn (Sep 29, 2010)

I keep thinking about this thread but haven't responded because it frustrates me SO much.  I've been a manager for the last 11 years at a VERY large company that has union employees (not that I've personally had union employees reporting to me), and as a result we're very focused on labor law/etc.  We have very explicit policies.

I think he's a butthead for banning the Kindle in the workplace - but - if he takes action for you reading your Kindle OFF-site (his ban is on the premises, not on your life), I really believe you have cause to take action.  What you do on your lunch break, off-premises, is your business and not his.  If you choose to smoke, shop, or use an e-reader, that's up to you and I really don't think there's anything he can do about it.

I think he's wrong for banning it, but as others have said, even if it's dumb, it is his company so he can set the policies and you don't want to do anything to jeopardize your job...but if you are reprimanded for reading an eReader OFF-site during your break or lunch, I would consider getting official legal advise just to explore what your rights are before responding to your boss.

As I mentioned, this thread topic has really aggravated me so I intentionally haven't responded...but maybe now that I have, I can set it out of my mind.  LOL!!


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

I have to agree with everyone that this guy is a jerk.  One thing I learned a long time ago:  He may not always be right, but he's always the boss.


Worst trouble I ever got in was telling that to a boss.  Told him that and walked right out of his office.  I'm still not sure he understood it.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Dazrin said:


> My bad.
> 
> I don't get out much...too much time with my nose in a Kindle.


----------



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

Unless he owns the company, chances are pretty good that the order could be coming from higher up, as well. Was anyone CC'd?

Really, unless we see the original message, it's pretty presumptuous to say that the manager is out of line.


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

TLM said:


> I can't see a company being able to ban Kindles on a lunch hour. Waiting to hear the out come of this story also.
> 
> also: In my city, the domestic auto plants make the foreign cars park in special designated areas at the far end of the parking lots. But they aren't banned.
> 
> And: My managers have said we can't have our personal cell phones on us out on the work floor. (which most people ignore and have them anyway) And as a nurse I will have to stand up for my profession. Maybe I am lucky and have wonderful co-workers, but we don't tattle to our managers. We just Bitch to each other . Now there are a few (two or three) on the day shift that do run to the manager at the drop of a hat, but I wouldn't work that shift for all the books in Amazon store house.


Count yourself lucky that your coworkers aren't evil..I heard tell of hospitals like that but always just thought they were a myth.  Actually, it's not quite as bad on the evening shift, which has been my shift for years..the evil wenches I was referring to all work day shift.

We also aren't supposed to have cell phones but everyone ignores that rule ever since something happened to a nurse's child, the police called the front desk and were told by the beeyatch of a secretary that she didn't take personal messages.  This nurse didnt find out until later, thankfully the child ended up ok.


----------

